

Why the creators of Julia just launched a startup - one-more-minute
http://venturebeat.com/2015/05/18/why-the-creators-of-the-julia-programming-language-just-launched-a-startup/

======
gamesbrainiac
> and it’s more contemporary than open-source languages R and Python

Really? Python? Python has some amazing data tools mate. I don't really see
the point of Julia if numba succeeds in its goals.

~~~
one-more-minute
That's a big if, though. Optimising Python is _really_ hard – even Google gave
up on their efforts to do it – and even with amazing projects like PyPy it's
very unlikely it will ever have predictable C-like performance.

~~~
Lofkin
It already gets C like performance reasonably predictably. Its not a tracing
JIT, like pypy...it restricts the dynamism of python to be able to do type
inference.

The thing is, we still don't have the beautiful julia type system, multiple
dispatch, macros, better syntax for technical computing easy distribution etc

------
transfire
Julia was at the top of my list of new languages to learn, but the lack of a
real code encapsulation (i.e. real modules) just left me cold.

~~~
KenoFischer
Could you give an example of what you were missing?

